# Antenna struggles



## IamHunter (Oct 16, 2019)

Okay so I'm currently sitting with a puzzle
I want to boost the signal of my LTE network in my home and was given some equipment to do so.
I've got an outdoor omni LTE 6dbi antenna that connects upto a nikrans ma-300 reciever which outputs to an indoor antenna which operates upto 2500mhz. Would using this equipment improve my lte speed?


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

I am not sure what kind of an answer you are looking for here. Keep in mind that the resources of this community are finite, and it is possible that nobody here has experience with that specific equipment - or LTE boosters in general.

If you have a weak LTE signal inside your home, and there is a stronger signal available at the site of your outdoor antenna, then I would imagine that it would indeed improve your LTE network speed by virtue of getting a stronger signal to your device.

If you already have a strong LTE signal inside your home, then it would probably not make a difference, and may even slow things down marginally.

The only way to know for sure is to test it. 
I am sure you have a reason to ask before doing so, either you want to keep the equipment in new condition so that it can be returned or resold if it is unsuitable or the the installation is onerous, and you want an answer before committing.


----------

